# UDJ for my 85 gallon tank, what kind of pump?



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

im about to build an under gravel jet system, what kind of pump can i use that is under $30 for my 85 gallon tank. is using one enough? Im on a budejet and dont want to up the electricity.. but if I have to ill get two.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I use 2 Penguin 1140 Power Heads in my 75. I got them from www.petsolutions.com for $19.99 each. They are rated at 300gph each.


----------



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

also do i need an egg crate?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

How many jets to you plan to have and what is the total head preasure of your pipework? You'll want 100-150 gph per jet to be effective for most systems.

Here's a guide to help you figure out the head preasure. Where it asks for number of outlets just put 1 since you'll be pinching down the openings for the jets. You'll have to try a few different pumps from the selection to see what will be needed for your particular ugj design. http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/hlc2.php

Eggcrate is up to you. Do you need it? Not really, but it's nice if your stacking rock and it will help keep everything in place if you zip tie your ugj to it.


----------



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

lets say if i want to use one pump with 4 jets, how much GPH should i be looking for


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Without knowing your design I would say a pump in the 500-600 gph range.


----------



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

im gona run 4 jets, 2 in front 1 on each side.

I just got back from HD, 600gph goes for $80! 
where can I find a cheaper one?


----------



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

im gona run 4 jets, 2 in front 1 on each side.

I just got back from HD, 600gph goes for $80! 
where can I find a cheaper one?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

online, dr foster smith, big als, etc. Powerheads are easier to conceal than large utility pumps.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

look for rio 2100 mine was $38 & 798 gph


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm useing a couple of Cap 2200 at 800gph for 12 jets. I tried to find a price for you but they seem to be hard to come by these days. I bought mine a couple of years ago for $34 each if I remember right.


----------



## trantran (Jul 6, 2008)

ok so i decided to go with Rio Plus 2100 Pump 675 GPH
which 3 of this diagram will work best?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would say C. You'll get a lot of gph per jet.

A lot depends on how your tank decor is set up. Ideally you'll want the jets to direct the water toward your filter pick-ups. If you have a good idea how your rocks, driftwood or anything else that will sit on the bottom of the tank is going to be arranged you would want to set up your filter inlet and outlets and your ugj to maximize detritus evacuation. You'll always have some areas crud will accumulate but ugj's will help keep it to a minimum.


----------

